# Kann ich eine vb.net Dll unter VB6 nutzen ?



## wilfrid (5. April 2005)

Hallo,
ist es möglich eine DLL, die ich mit dem VB.NET Compiler erstellt habe, unter 
VB6 zu nutzen ? Ich bin gerade bei einer Projekterweiterung eines Projekte ,das unter 
VB6 erstellt wurde. Diese würde ich gerne mit .NET machen  Hat das jemand schon
mal probiert und kann das überhaupt funktionieren ?

Danke
Wilfrid


----------



## JensG (5. April 2005)

Hallo Wilfrid,

ja es geht. Man soll es zwar nicht unbedingt machen aber ich stelle größere Projekte auch nach und nach so um.

Schau mal hier. 

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Shakie (5. April 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man jede DLL in VB6 einbinden, also auch eine VB.Net DLL. Schau mal hier nach, da haben sich schon Leute mit dem Thema "Einbinden einer DLL" befasst.

_Edit_: erst antworten die Leute stundenlang nicht und dann alle auf einmal


----------



## JensG (5. April 2005)

Shakie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> erst antworten die Leute stundenlang nicht und dann alle auf einmal



Ging mir heute schon das zweite mal so  Tja VB'ler sind anscheinend um die gleiche Zeit aktiv.


----------

